

IPv6 Presents A Security Paradox For The Network - gaoprea
http://www.businesscomputingworld.co.uk/ipv6-presents-a-security-paradox-for-the-network/

======
Zenst
Interesting article and all very true. Though for most the security of not
having routable IPV6 be it your network setup or your ISP not supporting it is
one that could change outside your control or you even knowing. Not inpossible
for an ISP to roll out IPV6 support alongside IPV4 and to do it silently.

With the trend to streaming TV and movies over the internet, the prospects of
seeing IPV6 supported become more and more appealing, at least from the
multicast aspect were it truely has appeal over IPV4 and with 4g growing I'd
be supprised if a majority of 4g networks don't support IPV6.

Problem is sites wont migrate/support IPV6 until users appear in numbers and
that wont happen until they are given no choice and you see how IPV6 realy has
taken hold as fast as it has :(.

~~~
wmf
Multicast is disabled on the Internet BTW.

